# Hang Tag w/ sticker



## derakicksyou (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw a couple examples of hang tags on various clothing and other wearables.

A sticker tag that peels off (put is scored so it leaves part of the sticker on the paper).

i attached a visual of what i'm looking for so i dont describe it wrong.
anyone know of any label vendors that could do something like this?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

You could approach a sticker vendor for this rather than label.


----------



## derakicksyou (Aug 4, 2008)

your definitely right. stickerrobot.com can do it.

thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

derakicksyou said:


> your definitely right. stickerrobot.com can do it.
> 
> thanks!


I actually just saw an example mockup of one sticker robot was doing for another person on Twitter: Twitter / hydro74: Preview of the die cut sti ...

Twitpic - Share photos on Twitter


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone got this done?


----------

